#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  主機升級公告

## 狼王白牙

*[spacer=10]狼之樂園主機預定移機升級公告*

[*]*說明：

[spacer=5]狼之樂園主機由於網站持續成長，舊主機不堪負荷，
[spacer=5]為繼續提供論壇、圖庫、部落格、聊天室... 等網站功能，
[spacer=5]今年將持續升級實體主機規格。

[spacer=5]主機升級過程暫時停機，轉移主程式及資料。*

[*]*網站關閉時間：

[spacer=5]預計為台北/北京時間 2007 年 4 月 25 日 上午 9 點 30  分起*

[*]*網站重新開啟時間：

[spacer=5]停機後 3 小時 至 48 小時不等**
[spacer=7]隨不同地區的網路提供業者的域名伺服器 DNS 更新速度而定*


*[spacer=3]狼王白牙  敬啟*

[spacer=5]*2006 年 4 月 18 日*

----------

